# Flying Tadpoles....



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/20 ... 073425.htm


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Sounds like great news...


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

more then tripled in size in only a few years is great news


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Awesome! This is the kind of thing I love to hear, but unfortunately we don't hear it quite enough.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

yay! good luck little tadpoles!


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats great news! 

Why couldnt they be raised to froglet before release? Wouldnt they have a an even better chance of making it on their own?


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Frognut said:


> Thats great news!
> 
> Why couldnt they be raised to froglet before release? Wouldnt they have a an even better chance of making it on their own?


Maybe Ed could fill us in on the success rate of releasing Wyoming toad froglets to the wild but I believe there has been 0% of any of the released froglets being relocated after the release.


----------

